# p226



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I carry it at the Dept. I work for.... boy I do not know how you guys love SIGs so much. Big, bulky and heavy. I have met more SIG people that tried glock and still like the SIG. Must be a "SIG thing"


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's just like you're apparently a Glock guy, there are Sig guys. Neither is wrong. Everybody prefers something different. This is why I don't even get involved in threads when a new shooter joins and asks what brand to get any more; there's going to be votes for every brand of gun. 

I used to carry a XD9SC and now have a P229 SAS G2 that I don't find that much heavier or bulky than the XD, especially since I carry it in a pretty good set-up, IMO. I also much prefer the SRT the Sig has over the XD's trigger. I'd love to get a 226 in the future, but it would not be for CC though. Most likely just for the range and HD.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Your right I am a glock guy. Sorry I just realised I came off like jerk on my post... 
But I still try to keep an open mind. Its just to bulky for my hands and a the darn thing digs in my hip all day on duty. I am sure SIG has other pistols that may fit more towards my needs but the P226 is not one of them. Its has been pretty darn reliable thats for sure. Not one malfunction yet:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I knew the 226 would be too big for CC so that's why I went with the 229. Figured it would be somewhere in between the full-size 226 and the compact 239. I may look at the 239 for the wife if I can ever convince her to get her permit.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

No actually you're right.. The P226 is big and bulky. That's why mine is a safe-queen and my wife's favorite range gun.  

I went out and got an XD intended eventually for carry.. However, it's not much smaller than the P226 and not much lighter either. XD45C. About P229 size. 

I've noticed poly or metal frame, with any of these high-cap guns, weight of the gun itself is diminished by the overall weight with full mag.

I'm indifferent to Sigs, Glocks, XD's, 1911's or other.. I love any that go bang when you want 'em to and where they're supposed to shoot. :mrgreen: 

But funny I haven't caught an HK bug yet. Just can't see a thousand bucks for a poly gun with a trigger and decocker that feel that clunky.. That's where I draw the line.. Though they may be fine weapons.. Just not my thing.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Different sized hands have different preferences. The main gripe for those that like SiG's and don't like Glocks is the angle of the grip to the slide. The weight is managable and the grip circumference is personal preference regardless of brand. I've never like the ergos of the Glock and am even less of a fan of their trigger safety/takedown mechanism.

Different strokes. I always recommend going with what fits and feels most comfortable over just spouting off a brand and model EVERYONE should go out and buy. If it feels good you'll shoot it better than if it didn't. Seriously, it'll feel more natural.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with Growler. I have a Glock 23 and had a G19 but sold that. One of the issues I have with my Glock is the grip angle position; I find myself shooting it a bit low. I also don't like the feel of the grip - it feels like I'm holding a brick. 

Regarding the SIG P226 which is considered a full-size pistol, it would not be my first choice for CCW. I think a P239 or P228/P229 would be more suitable for carrying.

You can't go wrong with either the Glock or SIG series pistols - as been mentioned, it just depends on the individual and how much confidence you have in either one based on reliability and performance.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

You know what they say

Big Hands
Big Feet
Big Sig
Big ****

I took a look at all semi auto's and the Sig P226 just felt right in my hands. And it shoot great, can't ask for a better hand gun. My second choice would be the XD-40 which I also own.


----------

